# Canon EOS 1100D. Any Alternatives?



## AmpleNM (Feb 29, 2012)

Should i go for 1100D? 
or i should consider other alternatives in the same budget


----------



## trublu (Apr 4, 2012)

What other options do you have in your mind?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2012)

U can definitely go for any of Nikon d3100 or 1100d ...borh R good for learning...3100 may just feel better then 1100 in hand...but canon have the advantage of cheap 50mm...dont worry both R equal...lenses R more imp...


----------

